# Shimano Nexus Inter 8 IGH Maintenance



## newaccount (Jan 3, 2007)

I've searched through posts and couldn't find an easy way to grease the hub. All of the diagrams that I've seen require dismantling the hub and it's not someting that I'd like to do on my own. Is this something I can do on my own?

How much is maintenance on one of these hubs? Does every LBS have someone that does it? There's a site that charges $60 and up. That's kind of pricey and there's the unknown factor of if there's going to be anything wrong inside of the gear packing.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

It's easy to do. Lots of info on how to right here. Jump right in. Why do you think $60 is unreasonable if you don't want to tackle it yourself?

Drew


----------



## newaccount (Jan 3, 2007)

$60 is not a big issue, but it's the "and up" that I'm concerned with.

I usually do my own wrenching, tune ups and adjustments, but something about unpacking all of the planetary gears scares me. I keep thinking about opening unsealed bearings with a broken bearing casing and all of the loose ball bearings spill out when I take it apart. That is not something I'd like to encounter.

I think I found the appropriate diagrams for my model # at Sheldon Brown's website. I may give it a try.

Where is the best place to get the Nexus grease and oil?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

If it needs more than a lube and or bearing adjustment you are probably going to need a new hub as parts are very hard to get. Worst case scenario you still aren't spending a lot of bones as the hub is cheap to purchase. More than likely your hub just needs a lube and bearing adjustment. 

The hub guts split in two after you remove it from the hub shell. You really don't need to tear it down any further than this, otherwise it gets complicated. Nothing will fall apart on you if you stop at splitting the guts in two. I was intimidated too, until I did it. If you know how to set bearing adjustment on a regular hub you'll have no problems.

Most of us here don't bother with the expensive shimano grease. I used 90w gear oil and white grease, others have used tranny oil, etc. Do a search in the IGH sub forum, tons of us have posted about this. 

Drew


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

accessing the internal assembly:
http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con....html/02) Accessing the Internal Assembly.pdf

The Lube:
http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...014-downloadFile.html/07) Maintenance Oil.pdf

90W gear lube is too heavy for Nexus 8 (or an alfine), esp for cold weather. I use Mobil1 ATF, works below -18*F:


----------

